# Full HD 32 inch LED TV



## bad_till_bones (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Please suggest a good Full HD 32 inch LED TV.

Not looking for a 3D TV.

Budget around 40k.

BTW - Would love to look for alternatives for - Samsung UA32F5100AR.

UPDATE - What about "UA32F5500ARLXL"?


----------



## Minion (Jun 21, 2013)

F5500 is a very good model for Samsung.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 21, 2013)

What about other alternatives in the same range?


----------



## Minion (Jun 22, 2013)

Philips 32PFL6357/V7
Panasonic TX-L32E5B


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 22, 2013)

Which one of these would be the best?

Samsung or Philips or Panasonic?


----------



## Minion (Jun 23, 2013)

Both Samsung and Panasonic are smart tvs while Philips is not.Both Panasonic and Philips are providing 3 years warranty while Samsung only 1 year I suggest you audition these models before buying.I think Panasonic have advantages in both department.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 23, 2013)

Have bought the Samsung F5500.  Would be delivered tomorrow.  Would post the review ASAP.

Price - 38,400 INR.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 30, 2013)

^^^
Congrats on your purchase.
You brought a nice product.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jul 2, 2013)

I suppose there is a USB Recording feature available too.

Can someone throw some light on that.  Any special type of USB stick required?  I tried using a normal USB; but it did not work!


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 3, 2013)

Majority Memory sticks do not work well with the TVs because they are too slow for video real time recordings. It is not the size of the USB device, it is the speed.
Try connecting an external USB HDD to your TV, and record on that.It will surely work.


----------



## kevin.abhi (Jul 6, 2013)

Guys what about this one.
LG 32LA6620


----------

